# Tendre la perche



## AlanteAlante

Bonjour, 

Je n'ai pas de contexte particulier sauf une conversation avec un ami venezuelien et je n'ai pas su lui expliquer correctement l'expression tendre une perche .

Tu m'as tendu la perche !!

Comment le traduire en espagnol ? Existe t'il une expression similaire ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Marlluna

La expresión equivalente sería "echar un cable".


----------



## Paquita

Marlluna said:


> La expresión equivalente sería "echar un cable".


 
No estoy segura...
En el sentido de "Tendre une main secourable", sí, por supuesto.

Pero "tendre la perche " (ver sentido figurativo) también se dice cuando le facilitas a alguien un contexto favorable para que te dé una respuesta ... Es una ayuda, pero en la conversación... No sé si "echar un cable "vale en este sentido. (Es que a mí también me gustaría saberlo...)


----------



## AlanteAlante

Paquit& said:


> No estoy segura...
> En el sentido de "Tendre une main secourable", sí, por supuesto.
> 
> Pero "tendre la perche " también se dice cuando le facilitas a alguien un contexto favorable para que te dé una respuesta ... Es una ayuda, pero en la conversación... No sé si "echar un cable "vale en este sentido. (Es que a mí también me gustaría saberlo...)


 

Si entonces si tenia un contexto ese !!
Eso de facilitar a alguien un contexto favorable para que te dé una repuesta !!

No me salen buen ejemplo por ahora 

os pongo la conversasion con mi amigo !

Le estaba diciendo que hablando por msn no era tan bueno porque no sabemos como reactiona la persona ..
Y el me dijo claro pero como tu nunca me viene a visitar solo nos queda msn
Y yo le conteste bueno " je t'ai tendu la perche " para que me pones de nuevo el tema de la visita

Donc en parlant de msn je lui ai tendu la perche pour qu'il me reparle du fait que je ne vais jamais le voir


----------



## shelmiket

normalmente echar un cable se utiliza cuando quieres ofrecer tu ayuda, pero no se suele esperar nada a cambio. y por lo que dices arriba, yo no lo emplearía en ese contexto, ya que es tu amigo el que te está echando un cable a ti, ayudante a buscar la respuesta.


----------



## shelmiket

perdon me comí dos letra en la última frase "ayudandote"


----------



## Marlluna

"Echar un cable" o "tender un cable" se dice cuando se ayuda a alguien. En la conversación se diría más "dar una pista" si se trata de que el otro adivine algo, por ejemplo.


----------



## AlanteAlante

Pero esa expresion en frances es un poco no se como decir.. como ironica 
es una ayuda pero no resulta siempre buena, lo ayude para que me "critiques"

Por ejemplo 

Hija : mama nunca me ecucha es desagradable me puedes atender mas porfavor !!! 
Madre : hablando del tema de escuchar, me escuchaste cuando te pide de recoger tu cuarto ?? ( por supuesto la hijo no lo hizo y la madre se sirbio de la critica de la hija para criticar la mas) 
Hija : pfffffff
Madre: pues no te enfades que me " tendre la perche" "echaste el cable"


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que ya lo entiendo. Yo diría que en español sería "me lo has puesto a huevo".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Marlluna

Sí. después de conocer el contexto, Antpax tiene razón. Sería "poner a huevo". Puedes decir también "me lo has puesto fácil".


----------



## Antpax

Marlluna said:


> Sí. después de conocer el contexto, Antpax tiene razón. Sería "poner a huevo". Puedes decir también "me lo has puesto fácil".


 
Claro, también. ¿por qué nunca se me ocurren estas expresiones, sino las otras?

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## GURB

Hola
Y si te gustan los toros puedes decir: *echarle un capote a uno.*


----------



## carlotalafargue

Es verdad que la locución más acertada es "ponérselo a alguien ha huevo" (me lo has puesto a huevo), pero no deja de ser una expresión (demasiado) ordinaria, así que yo propongo una más neutra y de uso igualmente corriente: ponérselo a alguien en bandeja.


----------



## AlanteAlante

carlotalafargue said:


> Es verdad que la locución más acertada es "ponérselo a alguien ha huevo" (me lo has puesto a huevo), pero no deja de ser una expresión (demasiado) ordinaria, así que yo propongo una más neutra y de uso igualmente corriente: ponérselo a alguien en bandeja.


 
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda !!

Entonces ponérselo a alguien a huevo ( me lo has puesto a huevo) es mas de la calle, familiar, es decir que no es muy corecto por una mujer usar la ?

- me lo has puesto a huevo : familiar ?
- me lo ha puesto facil : correcto 
- ponérselo a alguien en bandeja ( me lo has puesto en bandeja) : correcto 
- echarle un capote a uno es igual que echarle un cable a uno ? y no corresponde entonces al contexto que no se trata de ayuda ?


----------



## hannyle

En COLOMBIA decimos "dar papaya" y es exactamente el sentido de lo que tu quieres decir. 





Melanie_France said:


> Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda !!
> 
> Entonces ponérselo a alguien a huevo ( me lo has puesto a huevo) es mas de la calle, familiar, es decir que no es muy corecto por una mujer usar la ?
> 
> - me lo has puesto a huevo : familiar ?
> - me lo ha puesto facil : correcto
> - ponérselo a alguien en bandeja ( me lo has puesto en bandeja) : correcto
> - echarle un capote a uno es igual que echarle un cable a uno ? y no corresponde entonces al contexto que no se trata de ayuda ?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¿No podría ser "dar pie"...? (Más literalmente: "tender una vara...")

Pues, en principio, me refería a los primeros mensajes y en especial a lo señalado por Paquita con respecto al sentido figurado (facilitar un contexto favorable, etc.).
Lo que ella señaló lo encuentro muy similar al sentido de "dar pie".
De hecho, me interesó este hilo porque acababa de encontrar esta locución en el análisis que hace Jean-Louis Comolli de una película de Kiarostami llamada "Close-up" (el título es ése y no se lo ha traducido a ningún idioma).
El argumento es sencillo: en un colectivo, una mujer habla con un joven fanático del cine que va leyendo El Ciclista y que, al entrar en conversación con ella, se hace pasar por un famoso director iraní: Makhmalbaf. El joven termina instalado en la casa de esta buena mujer, cuyos hijos son cinéfilos, hasta que se descubre su engaño... Una vez en el juicio, el padre -que se jacta de haberlo sabido todo desde el vamos- y los hijos -que se sienten estafados- no tratan muy bien que digamos al joven en cuestión, llamado Sabzian. La única que tiene un trato algo más solícito es la madre, cuya charla con Sabzian en el colectivo está en el principio mismo de todo el enredo. En palabras de Comolli: "C'est elle qui dans le bus lui a *tendu la perche*, se posant comme porteuse d'un projet (d'une utopie): que ses enfants deviennent des artists" (Corps et cadre, Verdier, 2012, p. 343).
Para mí queda claro que se trata de *dar pie *(dar ese contexto favorable... etc.) para que sobrevenga el engaño y todo lo que éste acarrea.


----------



## swift

Hola, León:





Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Para mí queda claro que se trata de *dar pie *(dar ese contexto favorable... etc.) para que sobrevenga el engaño y todo lo que éste acarrea.


El problema es que queda incompleta la construcción: “dar pie” necesita un complemento introducido por “a”; de usar dicha locución como absoluta (sin complemento), creo que se cometería un solecismo. Además, se pierde la idea de “ayudar” o “tender una mano (para sacar de un apuro)” con eso de _dar pie_​, puesto que esta última locución es más cercana a la idea de “facilitar” cierta situación.

¿Se usa todavía “gauchada” para un favor desinteresado por tus tierras, León?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Sí, desde ya, se utiliza. 
Pero en lo que respecta al uso de "dar pie" sin el complemento, es muy habitual. Muchas veces oirás frases como: "Ella no puede quejarse porque le dio pie", "No le des pie porque ya sabés cómo es él", etc., etc., etc. Se trata, a mi humilde modo de ver, simplemente de una elipsis del complemento (dándose por sabido "a qué" o "para qué" se da pie).
Ahora bien, en el ejemplo que aporto no hay el menor sentido de una ayuda. Repasemos: el tipo va enfrascado en su lectura y la mujer le habla porque vio con sus hijos la película en cuestión. No sólo no lo ayuda sino que más bien lo interrumpe. Y, además, le va creando todo el contexto que éste necesita para entusiasmarse -especialmente al subrayarle que uno de sus hijos quiere ser artista. Digamos que es ella la que, solita, se mete en las arenas movedizas o se enreda en la telaraña. De ningún modo le "tiende una vara" para sacarlo de un apuro. El sentido está muy claro: "le da pie" o "se la sirve en bandeja"...


----------

